# American Idol II



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

did anyone watch last night?

Simon cracks me up!

how about that Edgar quack!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2003)

I liked the Enrique Englesias wannabee, "Simon is my inspiration."


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

LMAO

there were so many, I cannot even remember them all!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2003)

Overall, the show was funny.  But I feel really bad for some of the people that are dead serious, then just get BLASTED by the judges.  The dude in the yellow suit is a good example of that.  The poor guy was in tears after having his hopes and dreams squashed in an instant.  I guess that's part of the business.

It was funny to see some of the judges reactions:  Looking off into space, covering their eyes, running their hands through their hair in disgust.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> LMAO
> 
> there were so many, I cannot even remember them all!



The chick that wrapped herself in Christmas lights, then plugged herself in!  So Simon says to her, "People like you are what makes this whole thing worthwhile."


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Overall, the show was funny.  But I feel really bad for some of the people that are dead serious, then just get BLASTED by the judges.  The dude in the yellow suit is a good example of that.  The poor guy was in tears after having his hopes and dreams squashed in an instant.  I guess that's part of the business.
> 
> It was funny to see some of the judges reactions:  Looking off into space, covering their eyes, running their hands through their hair in disgust.



yes, that little black fellow in the suit made me feel very bad.

you could look at it this way, these are experts in the music industry and they have many years of experience, thus have the ability to assess someone's true abilities and talents. does this mean that they are always right? nope, it's possible that some of these aspiring singers could improve and go on to be successful, but doubtful cause if they had "raw talent" it would show.

however, "experts" in the movie industry once told Arnold Swarzeneggar that he would never make it as an actor.

you can do one of two things, ignore them and put your heart and soul into improving or give it up and say they're right. if you truely have the passion and believe that you can be good, you will take their criticism constructively and bust your ass to get better.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2003)

Excellent points, Prince.  But that Cedric wannabe clearly had no money, no one there for support, and had no idea how he was getting home.  Seems that he laid a lot on the line and I just couldn't help but feel for the guy.  As far as his talent goes, he really did NOT have any shot at winning.

I am sure very few of today's most popular recording artists get record contracts with their first tryout.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2003)

you dope, I agreed with you! 

I said that I felt very bad for him.

as far as no money, no support, no way home, etc., he went down there on his own volition, no one forced him to.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

I always love the beginnngs when the auditions take place!


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 22, 2003)

It was the first time I've ever watched that show, I liked it.  

Afterwards, I watched the "Meet The Folks" show, it's like The Bachelor for teens, LOL.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2003)

Me too, I never watched the "reality shows" but after seeing the preview I had to watch. I am waiting for that blonde in the preview that just makes an ass of herself LoL

They are really harsh sometimes though, a person with an AVERAGE voice and they are like "you are the end of the world, the daughter of satan if you will, you are an evil witch doctor that has brought bad luck upon us, remove yourself now..."


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2003)

I loved it!!!

Did you see the girl in the "bash Simon room"  start bawling after saying "they called me Kelly Osbourne"!!!!!!

That Edgar / Enrique Englesias wannabee needs some serious mental help!  He totally scares me 

What about the twins... did they totally nail it or what?!?!  I wonder if they are going to allow them to compete together or if they will have to separate???


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2003)

I really can't believe some of those dudes and dudettes think they can sing......


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2003)

No doubt!  I'm no expert but I can certainly hear when they are off-key and not even close to hitting a note  

BTW dino... I ever tell you I like your avatar?  Very sensual


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BTW dino... I ever tell you I like your avatar?  Very sensual



Why butterfly, are you flirting with me?  
COOL!


thanks


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

tsk tsk tsk!  Ha ha Ha!!!  Dino's thinking pornal!!!!  He He!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jan 22, 2003)

Missed tonights episode (but taped it), but I like it last night with the kid that ripped his pant leg to be different.  Simon says to him, "Yesterday I said someone was the worst singer in New York, I was wrong... you are!"  And the kid faught with him and Simon said, "bring me someone worse than you in 24 hours!"

That was great!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2003)

Lean LoL, your mixing people up. The ripped pant leg was a queen (my gay boss even called him that, so no flames!), and the guy that had to find a worse singer wasn't that bad IMO, average singing at least, but it was funny that random people off the street could sing better LoL

They treat a person with an average voice though like a demon from hell, and thats going overboard, still though, an average voice is something people clean up in the studio and thats the SAME thing that singers from the 60s and previous "flame" new singers for (like Pam Anderson), they dont belong in the studio because they are frauds. How a person doesn't know when they suck, or that they are average, seems very, self centered, hmm.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

WOW... 11,000 people showed up in CA!!!  They said that was more people that tried out total in the first AI


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

11,000 people and only 44 can actually sing!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

That was funny, Simon kept saying people in Detroit can't sing.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

How about the boxer chick! 

"I BEG to differ"!

she was a psyco.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 23, 2003)

"I beg to differ!!!"


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 23, 2003)

Ya beat me too it P.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 23, 2003)

That show tends to bring out the gay guys.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> she was a psyco.



Yeah, and she sucked.   

Those twins needed a beating.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 23, 2003)

I still have yet to see a really sexy woman on there........


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2003)

If it wasn't for Simon Cowell, I doubt any US network would have even bought the rights to that programme.

The man is a genius.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

I like Simon's straight-forward style, but I know I'd be worse b/c I would also call the sexual preference of the contestant into question for the guys


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> That show tends to bring out the gay guys.



What's your point?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

I like Simon's attitude most of the time.  I just wish he was a little more sensitive... not all those kids deserve such harsh treatment.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I like Simon's attitude most of the time.  I just wish he was a little more sensitive... not all those kids deserve such harsh treatment.




I agree.  Personally, I'd be scared as hell to audition in front of him.  But that will never happen, because contrary to what he may have heard during American Idol tapings, *I* actually have the worst singing voice in the world.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> What's your point?


You tried out in the Fl episode, didn't you


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I like Simon's attitude most of the time.  I just wish he was a little more sensitive... not all those kids deserve such harsh treatment.




The only way I can justify his attitude is that he sees these people who he feels really cannot sing worth a flip, and he doesn't want them to have any idea that they will be able to make it because he "knows" they never will.  He wants to bring them to reality, instead of having them waste their time, getting their hopes up...maybe?  I still think he's a prick, but it's fuqqing funny as hell!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I like Simon's attitude most of the time.  I just wish he was a little more sensitive... not all those kids deserve such harsh treatment.



Well, i bet he does get a kick out of it, but i'd be willing to wager that the bosses tell him to purposesly go over the top. It keeps the viewers.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

Agreed, who would watch this shit if he wasn't such an ass??  I know I wouldn't, I can barely stand it anyways!...

I'm gonna start a new thread about MY fave. "reality" tv show..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

yeah, he is harsh, but why do these people think they can sing? 

that is what amazes me.

I think most of his criticism is just for the show.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 23, 2003)

Gay guys can't sing.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2003)

Elton John ain't too shabby.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

I honestly think most of htese people go on there as a joke.  I mean, you guys dont' really think everyone on there is serious?  Did you see the guy doing the n'sync rip off?  or the singing french elvis guy?  I mean, c'mon.  I could sing better than those peopl with my mouth sewn shut.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

elton john rules!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Gay guys can't sing.



why did you say that?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

I think/hope it's a joke, unless referring to the stereotypical lisp and effiminant behavior


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 23, 2003)

forget it.  I was posting in response to freeman and forgot to quote him.  Yes, I agree EJ is good, but he's a professional. What I heard last night from the amateurs was terrible. And a lot of the males were tiptoeing on the line that separates male from female. That's my point.


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Gay guys can't sing.



he`s not in my top100, but Geage "wake me up before you go go" Micheal still sells a bit too.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

George Michael was/is an awesome singer, one of the best voices IMO, and he turned out to be a flaming homo!


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

Rob_NC.....eras your post and put it after mine   lol


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> he`s not in my top100, but Geage "wake me up before you go go" Micheal still sells a bit too.


GM Woody


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> George Michael was/is an awesome singer, one of the best voices IMO, and he turned out to be a flaming homo!



I beat you


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

yup, I sure hope that does not mean we think alike!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 23, 2003)

Fuq, what have I started?


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yup, I sure hope that does not mean we think alike!



Naaa....you`d never be that smart


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Naaa....you`d never be that smart



ummm...you mean delusional?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 23, 2003)

I think Kuso should go on "Aussie Idol"


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Why butterfly, are you flirting with me?
> COOL!
> 
> ...



Maybe


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> ummm...you mean delusional?



Actually...I mean drunk! 

And I have no clue what Aussie idol is, but it sounds like me


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Naw, they'd have to give a dissertation on how good vegimite is      Or chase wallabies


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

vegimite is some damned filthy shyt!!!!!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh, and then Rob would say "gay guys can't chase no damned kangaroos!  Especially Kuso while he's tryin to get every guy into _his_ pouch!"  




Sorry Rob, but I had to


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> vegimite is some damned filthy shyt!!!!!


EXACTLY true...  is that why you moved to Japan?


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

How did you know that?? and all those damned wallabies chasing me all the time....and the fucking croc`s everytime you go swimming...and the snakes in the laundry.....it just keeps going on..................


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, and then Rob would say "gay guys can't chase no damned kangaroos!  Especially Kuso while he's tryin to get every guy into _his_ pouch!"
> 
> 
> ...



  

thats some good shit


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, and then Rob would say "gay guys can't chase no damned kangaroos!  Especially Kuso while he's tryin to get every guy into _his_ pouch!"
> 
> 
> ...



Or sure, I'll take the blame as long as you fight the fight.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 23, 2003)

Deal


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2003)

Tonight is supposed to be the last of the auditions...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Let's hear it for Kimberly Caldwell    

She's 20 and from Katy, Texas!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2003)

she's hot!


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 30, 2003)

It's funny how they kept highlighting her with the camera, she'll probably be the next AI (American Idol) winner. The runner up's will be the "Luther Vandross" sounding guy and the big african-american lady...just my guesses..I'm judging this by the way the editors have edited the show and who they highlight frequently....plus they can sing really well!!

Oh yeah..the rock n' roll/heavy metal guy could be a runner up as well...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Those two are rather large but they sure can sing!  I may even vote for them


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> she's hot!



Of course she is... she's from TEXAS


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2003)

And very gorgeous according to the picture posts!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

Damn, I need to move to Texas.  I'm not having ANY luck here in Florida!  Although, at school the other day, this girl handed me an invitation to come to a modeling photo shoot and said that they only invite people they deem as having a "unique look"..I coudln't go of course cuz of work!  But, I"m keeping texas in mind


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2003)

Like their isn't enough gorgeous gals there in Central Florida!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Although, at school the other day, this girl handed me an invitation to come to a modeling photo shoot and said that they only invite people they deem as having a "unique look"..I coudln't go of course cuz of work!



if you believe that then I have some ocean front property in Kansas that I want to sell you!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey now! 

How are the beaches in Kansas?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2003)

it's beautiful, I have a house that is right on the Kansas City beach! 

I will sell to you for $50,000! 

you cannot beat this deal.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

I heard on the radio this morning that this week's show gave Fox their highest rating since... a long, long time.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2003)

I believe it.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

It was a good episode.  The part where the two guys almost got in a fight was really funny.  I am pulling for the guy that "looks older than he is" ...the black guy...hercules hercules! - man..I think he has a great voice and seems really nice...and the fat black guy too, he seems nice...good voice too...I dont' like any of the girls..some of them are hot and all, but eh...I still dont' like 'em


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it's beautiful, I have a house that is right on the Kansas City beach!
> 
> I will sell to you for $50,000!
> ...




Beaches???


----------



## Robboe (Feb 4, 2003)

I had a chance to watch the warm ups on sunday night.

That guy, Edgar, who was adamant that he was accepted to Hollywood and even came back claiming to have been asked to go back by the judges. He seriously cracked me up.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I had a chance to watch the warm ups on sunday night.
> 
> That guy, Edgar, who was adamant that he was accepted to Hollywood and even came back claiming to have been asked to go back by the judges. He seriously cracked me up.



Refresh muy memory..which one was he again?  Black? white?  ...oh and does that come on tonight?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

Connecticut's own Julie Demato advances to the next round!!  WOO HOO!!!!!

She's a cutie, too.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, both girls last night were totally do-able...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Yeah, both girls last night were totally do-able...



I like the Julie chick better than the Kim chick.  But yeah, they're both bangable.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

I think the show is rigged!

both females should have moved on to the next round, not the black guy (can't remember his name). He sang well, but the two females were obviously superior.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I think the show is rigged!
> 
> both females should have moved on to the next round, not the black guy (can't remember his name). He sang well, but the two females were obviously superior.



Yeah, the dude was not as good as the chicks.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

I think Kimberly didn't move on b/c she came across as kind of caddy and bitchy when they were in the Hollywood auditions.

I like Kim's voice but I like Julie's better... better I don't think Julie is very cute at all... only when the camera hits her just right and I don't think she has the AI "look"

I was disappointed that JD didn't make it   I voted 100 times for him... thank goodness for auto redial :eel2:

But all the ones that don't get picked will have one more shot to make it via the wildcard slots.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

I like Kim the best...super hot IMO....isn't she from texas?  Damn, I REALLY need to get over to texas!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Refresh muy memory..which one was he again?  Black? white?  ...oh and does that come on tonight?




The dude had his hair kinda gelled right onto his head, brushed over the side of his forehead.

He sang appallingly and when they laughed at him and sent him on his way, he was telling everyone that he'd gotten through and he'd see them in Hollywood.

A bit later on, he came back claiming that the three judges had asked him to return for a second audition.

I think he was taking the piss purposely, myself.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, Kim's from Kay, Texas... a smaller suburb West of Houston.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 6, 2003)

Simon is the man.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah, Kim's from Kay, Texas... a smaller suburb West of Houston.



You need to get me the hookup!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2003)

Freeman...... are you a horndog???


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah...I'm going crazy in this town!  UCF is a killer!  Full of females!  

I think I should stay away from 1-test huh?


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  USE IT!!!!!!  Are you nutso??


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  USE IT!!!!!!  Are you nutso??


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

Girls love da wildman!!!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

I think Kim shoulda made it!

I think that being such a b1atch got her in trouble in hollywood. 

Im glad that Juli chick made it, but I think the competition will eat her alive in the next round.  

Kim was HOT tho, and she had all the makings of a star..   Too bad.. mebbe she will make the wild card. 

I think Frenchie, that chick w/ the blonde afro, is WAY talented.. I hope that america votes for her.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

In anticipation of tonight's performances...

GO RUBEN!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah Ruben and Kimberley made it to the finals!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

Anyone here that Frenchie got kicked off b/c she posed nude on the internet!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

NO, I didn't hear that.  BUt I'm with you...GO RUBEN!  He's such a good singer!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah, and who cares if he doesn't have a Vin bod... he's got a great personality... he's like a big teddy bear!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

exactly!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

*ding ding*

Round 3


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

I liked the first girl so far...and Rickey, the black guy, he's really good too.  Any Texas chicks in this one Butterfly?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

The Hercules guy is from Keene, TX.

I'm not even watching it yet, fade is taping it for me 'cause I'm still stuck at work 

I'm leaving soon though.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

What?  Get out of there!  You must be some sort of work-aholic!  I'm ashamed of you!  jk.  Honestly, I bet you love your job and if so, that's awesome.  BUt seriously, get home cuz you're making me tired justthinking about being at work!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

lol

Yes it is time to leave now... I'm hungry, wonder what fade's making for dinner!?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

Better be something good, if he knows what's best for him


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

He would say that I was best for him 

He always takes care of me


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, you're a lucky girl.  Congrats on the lovey dovey hubby!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, I am lucky... but I wouldn't call fade lovey dovey to his face if I were you


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

Well, I thought everyone pretty much sucked last night with the exception of the red haired girl.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

I liked the red haired girl.. Im with simon tho.. it wasnt a personal attack, he was just being honest about commercial appeal. 

She was the most talented one tho. 

TOo bad frenchie got cut.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

Why did Simon single just her out for being overweight???

Why not say something to the big black dude (Ruben) and the other big black girl (Kimberly) too???

I think the red haired girl (Vanessa) looked much better than either of the other two.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

I think its sad because being an overweight male is generally more acceptable for singers than overweight females.. its sad but true. 

I think he singaled her out becuase she had the most potential out of the whole group.  I really think he meant it in the best way.

Since he is in the industry.. he knows that she has EVERYTHING that it takes to be a super star.. she just needs to "streamline" her figure.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah but I would hate to see her trim down to a twig... we got too many of those types already.

Girls need more realistic role models.  Even Kelly, the 1st AI winner, could have been in a little better shape.  

I'm hoping there is a new tide coming in where twig bodies are necessarily the ideal body type for women.  It hasn't always been like this you know.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

I like Pink & Britney Spears & Janet Jackons bodies.. Im glad Christina Aguilera put on some meat. 

it looks sooo much healthier


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

Janet is one healthy looking woman... I love her!

Pink is good too.  Britney is too skinny and has hips and a waste like my 15 yr old son... no curves like a real woman has.  

J Lo is beautiful and smart!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

I have to disagree with you on Britney!!  

She is my IDOL!!

Actually, she is naturally real thick.. her body fluxes ALOT.. she is "naturally" more like j.lo&pink

I think its sad because she dieted down ALOT to look ripped for her Britney tour

DUDE!  Did you know Janet consumes upwards of 4000 cals a day when she is on tour?  DAMN, I wish I was on tour with janet so I could eat 4000 cal a day!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, I thought everyone pretty much sucked last night with the exception of the red haired girl.



I would not say they sucked, but they were all unimpressive. Like the judges said there were a lot of bad song choices. 

The one girl said something like "well, it was a difficult song, etc.", my first reaction was why did you pick it then? I mean they're not really getting judged on the difficulty of the song, they're being judged on their performance, thus I think they should pick a song that can be done well in that situation, only a piano, etc.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

did any of you guys vote?  Ive been voting

two votes in my house for the Red haired girl

 and one for Jordan Segundo.. (my boyfrend thinks he was cute)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

I voted a dozen times or so for Vanessa.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey!! no fair!! DISTORTION!! DISTORTION!! 

I WISH the blondegirl from the first group made it. Julia doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

You mean Kimberly?







she is good but the American people think she's a bitch now b/c of the way she treated Julia.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

exactly.. but she is WAY more of a star than julia.. I think julia is alright, but she got alot of pity points..

HELL YEAH!! KIM is HAWT!! she might persuade me to indulge in some bi-curious behaviour!


----------



## CJB (Feb 19, 2003)

The blonde haired girl from the first group had a shitty attitude.  She was a little bitch.  She acted like she expected to win the whole time and everyone else was just competing for the other transfer slot.  She looked like every blonde haired twit in the world.

I think the freaky red haired girl and the 'hercules' 'hercules' dude are going to transfer tonight.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't hold back now CJB... tell how you really feel  

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## CJB (Feb 19, 2003)

Strut - don't go acting all 'straight' on us here...


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

Damn, the jig is up


----------



## Freeman (Feb 19, 2003)

referring back to the britney, pink discussion.  I think pink is really really pretty and britney is just so damn hot it's rediculous.  I agree with strut.  I would not be able to handle myself with her if I had the chance!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Let's hear it for Vanessa and Rickey (aka Hercules)!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah, I'm stoked Ricky made it.  His voice is good and I think he's super nice....doesnt' have that arrogant persona that many "stars" have.  Could do the industry good to have a guy like him in it.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2003)

What a show tonight!

I _really_ wish that beautiful blonde would have picked a better song... she's such a sweetie!

I love the Marine!!!  Awesome voice!!!

I do like Corey's voice but I don't care for his "personality"

We'll see what happens


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2003)

Simon was being a hard ass tonite, but as usual I agreed with him on all singers.

The blond looked great, she even sang well but she has some kind of whinny, twangy sound to her voice that is not very appealing IMO.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't mind Simon but Randy is starting to do this copy Simon thing that's really bugging me.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

Corey is a fukking turd.  And I particularly don't like his voice either.  I think he sounds bad.  
Simon was dead on tonight, even though a few of the girls got pissed at him.  They didn't want to hear anything other than "oh you were amazing!"


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Simon was dead on tonight, even though a few of the girls got pissed at him.  They didn't want to hear anything other than "oh you were amazing!"



I agree... that 2nd chick that went off on him was horrible! and to be sooo immature about it shows how unprofessional she is.

When I tried to vote for Joshua I got a lot of busy signals which I'm taking as a good sign... I did manage to get thru three times though.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Simon was dead on tonight, even though a few of the girls got pissed at him.  They didn't want to hear anything other than "oh you were amazing!"



He usually is, if they're good he tells them, and if they suck he tells them. 
Sometimes he is a bit harsh on them, but I think it's mostly part of his "act" for the show.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2003)

GO JOSH!!!  

He's da man


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

Who else won?  I missed it, forgot it came on at 8:30!!!  I thought it came on at 9 and I was at the grocery store buying a steak (cuz my dumbass forgot to take something out to thaw!!!   )


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2003)

Corey


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

figures...I fuqqin' hate that guy!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

Anyone watching???

I loved Simon's comment to Carmen!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What a show tonight!
> 
> I _really_ wish that beautiful blonde would have picked a better song... she's such a sweetie!
> ...




I agree!

What coment are you guys talking about to that young blonde girl?

She does such a weird thing like a yodel thing.. it takes away from her voice.. I do think she is immature tho.  

WHY did that big girl in the turquiose dres make it thru and not vanessa??? WHy didnt Simon tell HER to lose weight?

I think julia or the blonde girl from utah are on the outs tonight.

Poor thing.. I bet Julia knows her days are numbered.. she is only killing herself with her lack of confidence.

JOSH was the SHIT, but he looks real emotionally drained.. I bet the war, and missing hios family is reallygetting to him.. it looked like he was gonna cry the whole night last night. 

Im glad corey messed up last night. 

Its gonna be so hard to decide between 
Kimberly Caldwell
RIcky
RUben
Trynce
JOsh

those are my faves.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 19, 2003)

Ruben's da man! He's got a great voice, as does Ricky...who's got that thing Luther Vandros thing going on. Hope these guys get a break....its a tough biz.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

Simon told Carmen she had a good country voice and should replace that girl in the Dixie Chicks   It was hilarious!

I agree, Julia has a great voice but no confidence in herself 

I still think Kimberly Caldwell has an "I'm all that" attitude problem.

HATE Corey and Charles and I'm not crazy about Kimberly Locke (girl in turquoise dress) or Rickey either

I thought Josh was AMAZING!!!

My faves are:
Josh
Ruben
Trenyce
Clay
Julia
Carmen


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 19, 2003)

My faves are..

Trenyce then Kimberly Caldwell then Ruben then Josh then Ricky.

I like Kimberly C's attitude!! I think its because Im exaclty the same way.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

I was stunned, too, that Vanessa got cut!!!

I really have no idea who will get the axe tonight


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

Charles is gone!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 20, 2003)

i am totaly shocked that julia d got to stay


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

Not me... she's got way more natural talent then Charles.  She only lacks some confidence.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

I have been watching american Idol II this time, and EVERY epiosode, I'm Addicted!

I Do NOT like Kimberly Caldwell, she's annoying, her voice to ME sounds to deep & guyish, and shes a Camera hog...Meaning..last night when They performed Foot Loose, and The Dirty Dancing song she totally was all over the camera.. .whatever!!

I LIKE IN THIS ORDER:
  Treynese,
   JOSH
   Ruben,
   Julia,
   Clay, 
   Carmen,
   kimberly Locke


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 20, 2003)

Kimbery C IS *SUPPOSED* to be a camera hog.. she is a STAR, and people need to be HUNGRY for the attention.. not AFRAID of it like Julia D


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

Women totally see through Kimberly C's conceited attitude and that's why we don't like her.  She's vain and yes she has talent but she should be humble and thankful for it... not shoving it in everyone's face.

I doubt she's getting many female votes and would be seriously shocked if she won.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 20, 2003)

why is it bad for a female to be conceited?

WHy should all females be humble?

ambition and drive put the likes of madonna and mariah carey out there in the pop market.  

granted alot of females were intimidated and did not LIKE either

BUT

these two were very sucessful in theircareers. 

I would rather see a confident star rather than a girl with a rags to riches stroy, who looks scared all the time each round.. hoping she makes it thru.. honestly.. Im sure julia d is a nice person, but she doenst have the confidence of a star.

she looks in her eyes like a dog who gets beaten all the time by her master.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

There is a difference between being conceited and being confident... she is both!  A woman should know herself and what she's capable of and respect the gifts she's been given least they be taken away.

I myself am very strong-willed, independent, confident, and ambitious and being such I applaud all other women who have the same qualities.  

While I may not agree with every choice Madonna has made... I *greatly* respect and admire her for her astounding accomplishments.  

Yes, I think Kimberly C. has talent, she commands the stage as Paula says and she's beautiful.  But IMO she needs to lose the "I'm IT and the only one that is IT" attitude because truth be told... there are dozens of girls out there who are WAY more talented... Kelly Clarkson being one.

BTW, I appreciate these debates with you!!!  No name calling and we respect each other's right to have an opinion on the subject!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 20, 2003)

LOL u know why?  We are both libras!! Thats why we can discuss thin passsionately with no feelings being hurt!



now, I think she might be judges a lil harshly becuase she jumps up in the front.. I notice it too.. like when charles sang his swan song, she jumped up and danced with him.. 

some might think she was trying to rub it in, or trying to steal the limelight

but I totally feel her on that.. she was just trying to show him that she cared.. that he was still part of the family.

I see alot of my own personality  in her..

alot of people think *IM* cocky and confident.. .. and I just cant help it, its just me, u know? 

I was totally rooting for julia in the beginning, but MAN she needs a big ole kick in the pants.. I think Kim C is even trying to reach out to her.. what do you think?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

I agree with you Butterfly!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

Actually, I'm a Cancer... a moon child!  The month and day on the b-day thing in my profile has a gliche in it... thought Prince was going to fix that 

I grew up debating issues with my father and 3 brothers, so as long as you don't make any personal attacks, I can debate pretty much anything without taking it personally.

I can't decide if Kimberly reaching out to Julia is sincere or for the cameras b/c she has to know how bad those first few episodes made her look.  So far I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt though.

You going to see Kelly and Justin's movie???  I'm quite sure it'll be cheesy but I love them both and couldn't pass up the opportunity to see them perform.

I totally can see Kelly on Broadway!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 20, 2003)

yeah I can see Kelly on broadway, BUT I didnt see the first seqason. all I can judge is her songs.. and I think they are total snoozer.. i think her songs are so boring.. her voice is good, but I think her songs are boring..

I dont like Justin.. I he is weird.. he has a weird look in his eye.. wayyy too vanilla bubble ghum pop for my tastes. 

What happened to Ryan Starr?  can she sing? She is gorgeous!!!

why didnt she make it farther?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ... there are dozens of girls out there who are WAY more talented... Kelly Clarkson being one.



speaking of Kelly Clarkson she better join this board before she starts fitting into Ruben's clothes!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Mar 20, 2003)

hey, she's got the money! she can afford to eat good now!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2003)

well, last night she looked like she had gained around 20lbs since I last saw her. 

notice how both of her outfits were black?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> speaking of Kelly Clarkson she better join this board before she starts fitting into Ruben's clothes!!!


Ouch  

You're so harsh!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Man Prince that was Harsh..lol...but its TRUE!!!!!! Shes A Beautiful Girl though, and sometimes an extra 10 lbs on someone LookS good, and healthy!(which is what she looks like she gained, NOT 20..no way!) She's a Cutie! 

Butterfly~~ I am sure the movie will be Kinda Gay~ But I do want to see it!!!! I LOVE THEM TWO!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2003)

Since I had to work late Tuesday night Fade taped it for me... well I watched it again last night and I think Trenyc is my fave to win!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Man Prince that was Harsh..lol...but its TRUE!!!!!! Shes A Beautiful Girl though, and sometimes an extra 10 lbs on someone LookS good, and healthy!(which is what she looks like she gained, NOT 20..no way!) She's a Cutie!
> 
> Butterfly~~ I am sure the movie will be Kinda Gay~ But I do want to see it!!!! I LOVE THEM TWO!



she does not look "healthy", she looks FAT!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> she does not look "healthy", she looks FAT!


We are all entitled to our own opinion...

I'd rather see her 10lbs overweight then 10lbs underweight and be all wrathy looking.  Hate stick girls!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Thank you butterfly!!!!! 

I know when I lose to much weight... I can look really gross in my face, and its just gross, and Kelly looked healthy...

Your right, I would rather her look like that than say ... courtney cox arquette or Jenifer aniston!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2003)

So let's play catch-up... I couldn't believe "Hercules" got sent home last week!!!

Who do you think is going home tonight???






_starting top left: Josh, Ruben, Kimberly L, Carmen, Kimberly C, Trenyce, Clay_


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm thinking either Carmen, Kimberly C, or Clay is going home...


----------



## lina (Apr 16, 2003)

When is that on?

I'm planning on watching boring Bachelor tonight but hopefully something else is on so I can switch back and forth..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2003)

Heya Lina~ Did you find it on last night??

I'm SOOOOOOOO GLAD KIMBERLY CALDWELL GOT KICKED OFF~!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2003)

I think Kim C's attitude got way better over the last few weeks but I just don't think she is as talented a singer as the rest of the folks left.

Right now I'm betting on either Ruben, Josh, or Trenyce to win.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2003)

BUTTERFLY~ I totally agree.. Kim's additude did get A LOT better.. and She was really cool last night w/ what she said after she got booted!! 

I bet Ruben wins!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2003)

Yeah... if I'm driving along in my car I think about who would I want to be listening to out of all of them and the answer is both Ruben for his soulful music and Josh with his country songs


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2003)

Remember that guy JD that is a decendant of John Adams???  I heard that he and Kimberly C. hooked up!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2003)

there are six left, has anyone noticed that there are 3 males and 3 females, and 3 are white and 3 are colored?

coincidence? is the show rigged?


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 17, 2003)

Prince - you have a good point...

I think there is a certain image ( makers behind the show are looking for) 

so unfortunately, some of the members for the final 6 are doomed, but u never know, if they truly let the vote rest to the country , u might be surprised

I say AIKEN all the way


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Colored? Hmm....is you from da land o' cotton? 

I personally like good ol' Ruben....(even if he is Colored) Guy's got a great attitude, and is very talented.  The rest of the contestants are typical karaoke bar groupies.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, I would not mind a little groupie action with Carmen and Kim C


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2003)

Carmen has that wholesomeness about her like Kelly has... I'll know it's rigger if she wins though.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2003)

ya I agree with ya butterfly!! I thought she would get booted last night! Oh well!!


I think RUBEN sounds sexy!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Colored? Hmm....is you from da land o' cotton?
> 
> I personally like good ol' Ruben....(even if he is Colored) Guy's got a great attitude, and is very talented.  The rest of the contestants are typical karaoke bar groupies.



I thought that "colored" was the latest politically correct term? I heard that "blacks" is no longer correct.  I cannot keep up with that stuff. 

Yeah, I like Ruben as well, however Simon made a very good point this week when he told Ruben that he is coming acrossed as one dimensional with his "Barry White" singing.

Personally, my favorite is Carmen, and I feel bad that she is in the bottom 3 every week, it's undeserved. I think she is very versatile, good looking, good performer, and has a good pop idol look about her. I hope she wins.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 17, 2003)

I like Carmen, I just think she needs to get more experience under her belt before she's ready to take on a big recording contract.

I totally agree with Simon about Ruben needing to be more versatile!

Who said this was American POP Idol anyway   Josh is a great all-around American Idol.  He's as cute as any of those boy band singers AND he can actually sing!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

Any guesses as to who will get kicked off tonight???


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2003)

Hopefully Clay, cause I cannot stand him or his big ears. 

I think that Simon and Randy are pricks for what they said to Carmen last night, that was just rude and uncalled for. They could have simply said "you're improving every week, but you still need to improve more to win", or something like that. 

She is only 17 years old, and she has done an awesome job, hell she made it to the top 6 out of thousands! If she were to win this competition I think it would just be great!

Although I think Randy is an idiot anyway, ever notice how he tells almost every singer that they had "pitch problems"? I would really like for him to elaborate on that, if he can.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I thought that "colored" was the latest politically correct term? I heard that "blacks" is no longer correct.  I cannot keep up with that stuff.  *I think it is currently 'African American'*
> 
> Yeah, I like Ruben as well, however Simon made a very good point this week when he told Ruben that he is coming acrossed as one dimensional with his "Barry White" singing.
> ...



Well, I'm afraid old Simon might be a bit off track with the Barry White comparison, because my man Ruben sounds more like Luther Vandros. 
Clay, while a talented young fellah, needs to get a job at Carowinds or Disney land, or something along those lines. 
And PLEASE, somebody let Garth Junior and that Barbie chick go...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2003)

Prince~ I totally agree with you! That was soooo rude of Simon and Randy to say that to Carmen!!! I voted for her as much as I could last night ~ I wonder if they know its the same caller voting? Hope all my votes counted! I got in 12 times!!
I hope she wins..just because they said that.

AND I HOPE CLAY Gets Booted tonight.. he gets on my nerves!

YES~ Randy does say that to everyone ~ "you have pitch promblems dog" 
Whatever!! LoL


----------



## Pepper (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Any guesses as to who will get kicked off tonight???



My guess is that Carmen gets voted out tonight. I thought the comments last night were very rude and unnecessary. However, they were true. I'd like for her to win, but she just not at that level.

The Marine needs to go. He is in the same boat.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2003)

LMAO

Yes, all of your votes count, it would be to difficult for them to screen out duplicate calls, they feel that overall people voting for the same person 10 or 20 times will not have a significant impact on the overall vote count since it is in the millions.

Since we've ripped on Randy, how about Paula? I like her, but I would rather she just did not say anything, as Simon always says "Paula are you drunk?".


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> My guess is that Carmen gets voted out tonight. I thought the comments last night were very rude and unnecessary. However, they were true. I'd like for her to win, but she just not at that level.
> 
> The Marine needs to go. He is in the same boat.



I disagree, Carmen is not the best singer up there, but she is a good singer, she is versatile, marketable, young, good looking, great performer, etc. At this point I think she would make the BEST pop star out of the 6.

I agree on the "marine" he also annoys me!  Maybe he can go perform on the "country circuit" or something. If he tells us one more time about how this song is for his wife, or he used to sing this song to his wife, or this song reminds him of his wife, I am gonna puke!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2003)

Lmao! YEAH! Then I'm glad I voted a lot!!   I know it won't do a dent..but I felt better doing it!!!

I love Paula~ I think shes genuine...
but she needs to stop the "I love you Clay" crap!!


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> And PLEASE, somebody let Garth Junior and that Barbie chick go...






 Dont make fun of the Barbie chick. Big Bad Boss "Prince" is hoping that she becomes an IM member 

Let the dream go.."Prince"  let it go


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2003)

Paula is a whack job.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Personally, my favorite is Carmen, and I feel bad that she is in the bottom 3 every week, it's undeserved. I think she is very versatile, good looking, good performer, and has a good pop idol look about her. I hope she wins.




 




> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> she is a good singer, she is versatile, marketable, young, good looking, great performer, etc. At this point I think she would make the BEST pop star out of the 6.




Are u OK Prince... Carmen fever is not wearing you down is it,


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I disagree, Carmen is not the best singer up there, but she is a good singer, she is versatile, marketable, young, good looking, great performer, etc. At this point I think she would make the BEST pop star out of the 6.
> 
> I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU THERE!!
> ...



NO KIDDING! THATS GETTING REALLY REALLY REALLY ANNOYING!!!!!

SHUT UP ALREADY~~~


----------



## Pepper (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, Carmen is my favorite. 

Unfortunately, my first two favorites were DeMato and Caldwell.

I don't understand why everyone thinks Kimberly Lock is worthly of making it to the end. I don't see it at all.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh Ya forgot about her.. Kimberly Lock is really good!! 

DEMATO WAS MY FAVORITE THOUGH TOOOOO!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2003)

*205*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't like reality tv...so I don't watch it.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 23, 2003)

Good Advice!


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 23, 2003)

Demato was a fine looking PUSSY.....


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

Randy - He used to have good constructive things to say about them, now he is a Simon-wanna-be!

Paula - Love her... she's always supportive!

Simon - I think he gets a kick out of everyone hating him... but tends to be right about the singers most of the time... if only he weren't so harsh about it!

Ryan - I'm getting so tired of the bash Simon jokes... come up with something new and slip a Simon joke in every so often!

Clay - Prince is right, he needs to go sing for Disney or even on Broadway like Simon suggested. Great, powerful voice but doesn't have "the look"... NOT the next American Idol!

Trenyce - Good singer, good range but hasn't "found herself" yet... NOT the next American Idol!

Carmen - Poor thing needs to get on a good acne treatment program.  But for the same reasons Prince stated... she is versatile, marketable, young, good looking, great performer, etc., she COULD BE the next American Idol!

Josh - Since I happen to LIKE country music I think Josh is GREAT and I think it's fabulous that he loves his wife soooo much!  He COULD BE the next American Idol!

Ruben - Awesome singer, gives me goosebumps every time I hear him sing!  But hasn't anyone noticed that he is SEVERELY OBESE?!?  Now I'm THE last person to say that everyone in the public eye should be tooth pick size but what kind of message are we sending to America's youth when we "idolize" someone of his massive proportions??? Despite that he IS the Velvet Teddy Bear and COULD BE the next American Idol!

Kimberly - Has really impressed me the last two weeks!  She looks like she's actually been losing some w8 and I love her new do!  Her voice is sultry and she has a good range... not a Kelly range... but good enough to where she COULD BE the next American Idol!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree with everything you said butterfly except about Josh, he needs to go. 

After tonite's show I have decided that it's rigged. I am so pissed off.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

I missed it... who got kicked off???


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2003)

Carmen


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

No wonder you're so pissed!

I don't really like it either but I honestly thought she would have gone weeks ago.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2003)

butterfly I agree w/ everything you said!! 

Ruben Is HUGE~ Especially next to Ryan, he makes Ryan look like a Midget!!

I feel bad for Carmen though, she will get there one day...
And Butterfly..at that age.. a LOT of girls have acne like hers.. she will grow out of it.. but it does need to be treated!

I hope Clay goes next week

I want Kimberly to win~ Shes wonderfuL!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ruben Is HUGE~ Especially next to Ryan, he makes Ryan look like a Midget!!



It's not really a height issue, it's a width issue.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Um......what about talent? Ooops, wrong crowd.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 25, 2003)

Poor Prince... no more Carmen 

Here's another cute blonde for you... she's on of the four contestants left on Nashville Star!

http://www.mirandalambert.com/


----------



## lina (Apr 25, 2003)

Was her name Carmen?

I just caught the last end of it...my first AI show 

I didn't hear the others but Carmen was wonderful and suprised that she was kicked off!!! If she was kicked out that means the others must've been even better! Wow!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> If she was kicked out that means the others must've been even better! Wow!



not really.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 25, 2003)

Don't listen to Prince, Lina, he's just bitter about Carmen being kicked off


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2003)

true, but I do not think the remaining "idols" are any better that Carmen.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 25, 2003)

Carmen is HOT.........

I am done watching that silly show


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2003)

i'm just jumping into this conversation but I for one was sad to see Carmen go as well.  She was one of my faves.  Until recently I liked Ruben ok, but never enough for him to win.  I really don't like Clay.  Sadly I'm afraid both of those opinions are image alone, i think Ruben can sing very well even though Clay never caught my attention, even though Simon spews in his pants whenever he sings.  I also don't care too much for the fat chick.  Dammit I liked Carmen.  I want Josh to hurry up and get kicked off.  He's a good country singer, but he's not the american idel.  Plus, he's young and has to support a fresh relationship with his wife and kid, and you can't do that on the road and being tempted by women and money with your family waiting at home.  For that reason alone I want him off, but I do like his singing moreso than others.  I'd be happy if the black chick won, or maybe the fat one, but all these guys suck.  Ya know I *can* listen to Clay when he sings, but I can't stand to hear him when he's not singing.  "Ah lak childen and Ah weel dohnate dem sum muney ifin I win dis here cohnvention."  Plus his ugly ass face.  Ok I'm done, peace


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I also don't care too much for the fat chick.



Thats mean
 

Simon said that  ruben and clay better watch out from her


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2003)

My only motivation for watching now is to see who gets voted off, hopefully next week it's either Clay or Josh.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2003)

agreed


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 25, 2003)

dont have time to watch it.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> My only motivation for watching now is to see who gets voted off, hopefully next week it's either Clay or Josh.


I'm thinking it'll be either Clay or Trenyce.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i'm just jumping into this conversation but I for one was sad to see Carmen go as well.  She was one of my faves.  Until recently I liked Ruben ok, but never enough for him to win.  I really don't like Clay.  Sadly I'm afraid both of those opinions are image alone, i think Ruben can sing very well even though Clay never caught my attention, even though Simon spews in his pants whenever he sings.  I also don't care too much for the fat chick.  Dammit I liked Carmen.  I want Josh to hurry up and get kicked off.  He's a good country singer, but he's not the american idel.  Plus, he's young and has to support a fresh relationship with his wife and kid, and you can't do that on the road and being tempted by women and money with your family waiting at home.  For that reason alone I want him off, but I do like his singing moreso than others.  I'd be happy if the black chick won, or maybe the fat one, but all these guys suck.  Ya know I *can* listen to Clay when he sings, but I can't stand to hear him when he's not singing.  "Ah lak childen and Ah weel dohnate dem sum muney ifin I win dis here cohnvention."  Plus his ugly ass face.  Ok I'm done, peace



Why is Josh not the American... were you trying to say Ideal or Idol???  Because he prefers to sing country music???

What kind of role model do you want for our youth?  Josh is a devoted husband and father.  He is an obvious patriot and chooses to serve his country and it's people.  Yes, he could stand to loose a few lbs but he's still an attractive guy.  But most importantly... HE CAN SING!!!

I've said it before... who ever said the American Idol has to be a Pop idol???

Now do I think he's going to win?  Don't know, but I do think it'll come down to him, Kimberly and Ruben.

Oh yeah... I think it's hilarious when people tell Clay "I can't believe you got all that coming out of YOU"


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2003)

Clay, himself could be a new Disney character and sing all his own songs


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

you're right butt, josh is a loyal husband and father.  But he's also very young with a very young child from a very young marriage.  I'm just afraid that if he won then he'd be tempted by women and money and no longer be the loyal father and husband.  Even if that speculation is wrong, and it very well could be, he'd still be on the road and away from his family so much of the time that I'd rather have him at home nurtoring his family.  I don't want the kid to know his dad one week out of the month and straight from the tv.  And even Simon or one of the judges once said that they're not looking for a country star, but hell I might be making that up.  Regardless, it is one of their record labels up for grab and they know how to make a _pop star_, but I'm not at all doubting that Josh would make a superb country star.  

But hell I'll take it all back if you agree with me that Clay is a faggot.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2003)

Josh is the next to go. He is really fortunate to around this long. No way he makes the final three...he simply has nowhere near the talent of Ruben.

He is the weakest of the remaining but Trenynce could be the next to go.

Who knows. I don't dislike Josh, but some of his performances have been horrible.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

yeah, he has had some bad performances (c'mon, he never had a cold)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

I think its silly


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 26, 2003)

hell I still miss carmen


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2003)

I miss Kim Caldwell....she was a robo-babe.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I think its silly


Then don't waste everyone's time by posting in this thread


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2003)

Crono... I see your point about Josh needing to do the family thing now and I do think Clay is gay... not just homosexual but stupid, too.

I think Ruben is the only one that hasn't had a bad performance... EVERYONE else has had at least one and I got it all on tape to prove it


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2003)

Omg.. Butterfly I totally agree w/ you!
Clay is sooo gay!! I hope he gets kicked off this week!!!!

I GOT IT ON TAPE TO~ To help ya prove!!! lol!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2003)

are they having another Monday night special like they did last monday?? Anybody know??


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2003)

No, no special tonight


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2003)

awww man!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Clay, himself could be a new Disney character and sing all his own songs



I thought he could be Peter Pan!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I thought he could be Peter Pan!


PERFECT!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 28, 2003)

Clay all the way


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2003)

freak


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

I missed it... who got kicked off???


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm waiting


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

Dammit... I gotta go home now... who got kicked off???


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 30, 2003)

Ruben At the bottom 2


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Dammit... I gotta go home now... who got kicked off???




Trenynce


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Ruben .. Bottom two

thats FUCKED up

It should have been marine BOY


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

*205 Baby! *


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> *205 Baby! *




So I so up for my softball game the other night and my brother hands me my new jersey...the number?

205 

All night long, I hear "hey, there's Ruben! Ha ha ha"

Arggggh!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

I CAN'T BELIEVE RUBEN WAS IN THE BOTTOM 2 LAST NIGHT~~ THATS SOOO MESSED UP!! I THINK THE PRODUCERS HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT..AND ARE MAKING EVERYONE FREAK OUT ON PURPOSE..CAUSE HES AWESOME.. THERES NO REASON HE SHOULD BE THERE..JOSH SHOULD HAVE WENT HOME LAST NIGHT~ NOT TRENYCE! I WILL MISS HER!


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Stacey..



josh even looked shocked that Ruben was picked to the bottom two instead of him


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

I KNOW!!!! HE WAS SOOOO SHOCKED! Was he Crying??? I bet so!
I thought he was going to say something!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Key Ruben,I mean Pepper...hate to hear that. You must have a really good tan this year. 

Really! What's Josh doing there? I suppose their are a lot of Marines out there, voted for the corps..not talent.


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I KNOW!!!! HE WAS SOOOO SHOCKED! Was he Crying??? I bet so!
> I thought he was going to say something!!



Marine boy should have said something...

 

I hate to play politics, but a marine boy with a wife and a kid on one hand..(nice family guy)

And single Ruben with his 205 on the other

'

U do the math


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

I totally agree w/ you.. I think hes only there b/c hes a marine..
whatever


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't so Obvious that the producers are trying to achieve a certain "mix"....


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> certain "mix"....




Precisely


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

I love Josh and even I'm surprised he didn't go home last night.  It was time for a guy to go too, not another girl... that leaves only Kimberly... guess the producers want a guy to win this time.


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

I am just in SHOCK that Josh is still there.. I like him, hes got a wonderful voice!! But the others are way better!!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I am just in SHOCK that Josh is still there.. I like him, hes got a wonderful voice!! But the others are way better!!


I'd have to disagree... Josh can most definitely "sang" and if he didn't prefer country I think people would be taking him more seriously as a contender for 1st.


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

BUMP

_gotta be able to find this easily tomorrow  _


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

Thanks B! I just came looking for this!

Are you going to be able to watch it tonight??


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

No problem!

I think I'm going to have to tape it and hopefully watch it later tonight... gotta go get some painting done in the new house since my house bitch is too damned lazy to do it


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2003)

Ooooooo   
Fade is on da shit list!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

ohh that sucks butterfly!!!  I'm sorry you have to tape it again!!!

Why do you call Fade your house bitch? Is he not working??


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

No he got laid off... now he just sits around all day playing on the internet or with his paintball gun collecting unemployment 

That's one reason we are selling the big house... so we can live off my salary while he gets his Pharmacist degree.  Then it'll be my turn


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

Oh no.. sorry honey~ I didn't know that!! (not that its my business)
Now I understand EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL!! He should be painting that house ~~ Not yoU!!!

fade fade fade


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2003)

bump!

SOOOO What did you guys think about last night?

I actually thought they were all great! 

BUT..I voted for Kimberly


----------



## bludevil (May 7, 2003)

I thought the 1st song Clay did was about the best I've heard throughout the whole series.


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2003)

ohhh I Know, I don't like Clay much.. but he ROCKED That song!!


----------



## bludevil (May 7, 2003)

I enjoyed last night. I like BeeGee's music. Dissapointed that no one sung Staying Alive though!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

I did NOT like Clay singing Grease... just didn't do it for me 

Ruben is soooo awesome!!!  Josh and Kimberly did well, too.

I tried to vote for Josh last night but I got a message saying that the number could not be dialed from my area code?!?!?  But I could vote for Ruben no problem... sounds pretty suspicious to me!!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

Is it time for Josh to take the pink slip


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Is it time for Josh to take the pink slip



Amen, brother


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

*205 Baby!* 

Ruben is Da Man..... 

Clay cut his throat by attempting to shake his narrow arse...goof ball. 

And Josh? See Ya!


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

I know DM. But Clay's first performance was excellent

I say he wins the whole thing

He is the only one that has never been in the bottom circle


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Amen, brother



U from from SC Bro..


Daam South carolina definitely has its impact around here...


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

No way Clay wins... he's not even cute


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

Butterfly - Who said it was a contest for the most attractive


and that would be CARMEN


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Butterfly - Who said it was a contest for the most attractive
> 
> 
> and that would be CARMEN


Nobody... but who'd have thought you'd have to close your eyes when listening to "next American Idol"


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Nobody... but who'd have thought you'd have to close your eyes when listening to "next American Idol"



 funny, but its wrong


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

Only a couple more hours until we know... 

Will it be Josh or Clay???


----------



## bludevil (May 8, 2003)

Ok, josh is gone, is kimberly next?


----------



## MJ23 (May 8, 2003)

Thats right JOSH IS OUT

Kimberly is NEXT

Then 205


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

No way. Ruben stays.


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2003)

YEAH Josh is gone.. ALTHOUGH I liked him a lot, and that made me CRY seeing him sing his last song to his daughter ... he was a great guy..will have a great future in music.. but I am hoping for RUBEN Or Kimberly..if either of them win.. THATS AWESOME

CLAYS NASTY... I'm with BUtterfly.. I can't look at him!! Gross!


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2003)

I think Clay is next... how can we have a Disney character as an American Idol???


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2003)

I was hanging out on the AI message board some yesterday and you'd be surprised just how many people do NOT like Ruben.  I was really surprised.


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2003)

No kidding B!~ Hes just weird & Freaky!

omg, are u serious... a lot of people do NOT like Ruben..
I will have to the boards..I was on the site earlier..but not the boards!


----------



## bludevil (May 8, 2003)

C'mon ladies, clay's the pimp daddy  
He's from my state, NC. So I feel like i'm obligated to pull for him.
I do agree with some others, I don't think Reuben is that good. He's very 1 dimensional where Kim and Clay could mix it up.


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2003)

awww c'mon just cause hes from your state doesn't mean you have to vote for him! 
Kim caldwell Was from OUR CITY and I NEVER voted for her..yuk!


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2003)

Good point Stacey


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awww c'mon just cause hes from your state doesn't mean you have to vote for him!
> Kim caldwell Was from OUR CITY and I NEVER voted for her..yuk!



I will not tolerate bad mouthing of Kim Caldwell.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I was hanging out on the AI message board some yesterday and you'd be surprised just how many people do NOT like Ruben.  I was really surprised.



I would not be surprised, I do not really care for him either.


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2003)

I have never watched the show, but I don't like him either


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

YEAH.. my Boy Clay is in the final

and he will WIN it ALL


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

My girl got booted


----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> YEAH.. my Boy Clay is in the final
> 
> and he will WIN it ALL



No way man...Ruben all the way.


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

Yeah.. it was about time for her


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2003)

*205*   



Clay just isn't a people person.


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

GOOOO RUBBBBBBBBBBBBENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


The Velvet Teddy Bear!! 

I HOPE HE WINS

CLAY IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FREAKEN GAY!


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2003)

Oh please, Clay is da man. At least he can sing more than one note. Reuben only sounds good when he sings Slow songs. Clay can sing a variety of songs.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 15, 2003)

I didn't like either of the three, but if I had to like one of em it would have been Kimberly, I like her boobs.  I mean I think they all can sing, and I think Clay has the best voice.   But he's gay.  He'd be great in a modern Wizard of Oz musical though.  He'd make a good scarecrow.  He'd make an even better Dorothy


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

LMAO @ CRONO~~ Hell ya.. he needs to audition for broadway..but I'm sorry hes such A dork, and isn't an american idol!!!!

I miss Kimberly already.. she was very "classy" as Paula would say and just beautiful.. I LOVED her voice


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2003)

I was thinking Catz...


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2003)

Kimberly brought down the house with that last song of hers!!!  She is so awesome!  I'll be watching for her first album to come out!!!

Did you see that weenie Clay crying  what a woooosss!

Go 205!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2003)

19 million votes with only a 4% difference between them all... it's going to be a close one next week, that's for sure!!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Oh please, Clay is da man. At least he can sing more than one note. Reuben only sounds good when he sings Slow songs. Clay can sing a variety of songs.



Right on the money

Clay is DA MAN...

205 is all about the soft songs.. I guess he should win because he smiles all the time


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2003)

I don't know where you get this Ruben can only sing one type of song CRAP!!!  His range is as good as Clay's it's just deeper.


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't know where you get this Ruben can only sing one type of song CRAP!!!  His range is as good as Clay's it's just deeper.



And I dont understand where you get this Clay is gay Crap

Hey, that makes two of us


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> And I dont understand where you get this Clay is gay Crap
> 
> Hey, that makes two of us



You're in love with him, aren't you! I knew it! You're a Gay Pimp!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

U can't see that Clay is Gay?? C'MON.. he kisses the camera, winks at it.. makes all these FAGISH looks... hes gay..open up your beautiful eyes babe.. sorry to burst your bubble

GOOO 205!!!!

BUTTERFLY~ YOUR RIGHT!! KIMBERLY DID BRING DOWN THE HOUSE!!! I LOVE HER.. Can't wait for her CD! I JUST bought Kelly Clarksons today at lunch!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> U can't see that Clay is Gay?? C'MON.. he kisses the camera, winks at it.. makes all these FAGISH looks... hes gay..open up your beautiful eyes babe.. sorry to burst your bubble



No
 .. I mean he does act a little soft at times.. But... I mean .... That does not necessary mean anything...


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

its okay honey..we know u want to come out of the closet


I AM KIDDING

CLAY Does have a great voice..all 3 of them are awesome!!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> its okay honey..we know u want to come out of the closet



Nahh.. Why would I??  Its nothing but free boobies around here

I am sorry, did I drift off the main subject


----------



## Crono1000 (May 15, 2003)

MJ... just because we don't post here doesn't mean me and the guys might not check this thread every so often.  C'mon man, find your pair!


----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2003)

Kim Caldwell is still my American Idol.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 15, 2003)

true dat, I'm still stuck on her as well


----------



## MJ23 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> MJ... just because we don't post here doesn't mean me and the guys might not check this thread every so often.  C'mon man, find your pair!



I was hoping none of you fuckers would come here... 

oh well


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

~~ BUMP~~ 

can't wait for tonights show!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 20, 2003)

Go Ruben!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

I second that!!

GOOOOO RUBEN!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

is american idol 2 hrs tonight??????


----------



## MJ23 (May 20, 2003)

Go CLAY...........


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

just checked the site...tonight..one hour..
tomorrow its 2 hours!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 22, 2003)

CRAP again..


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

*205 *


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH RUBEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOW AWESOME IT IS!!! I'M SOOO HAPPY FOR HIM!!!!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

Hell, yeah for my boy RUUUUUUUBENNN!!  Finally, the best person wins one of these contests. Clay seemed kinda pissed with some of his comments.  Not to slam Clay, but Kimberly Locke should have been second.  I was disappointed with how Kim Caldwell looked.  I think my fascination with her may be over.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

LoL~ Kim caldwell looked like a whore!!!!! & I'm sorry But If I Had that tummy I wouldn't wear the crap she wears.

Geez I'm rude

I agree.. KIMBERLY LOCKE should have beat Clay!! I LOVE HER!


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> I was disappointed with how Kim Caldwell looked.  I think my fascination with her may be over.



Alright, eskimo, gonna have to ask you to step out side.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Alright, eskimo, gonna have to ask you to step out side.


Dude, you don't know how hard it was for me to say that.  I was on her thong the whole season and I still believe that she could have a great career (a la Pink - not the best talent, but a hot chick and a carefully constructed image).  But last night she didn't work for me at all.  In fact, I thought Julia DeMato (sp) looked a lot better than she did (and she looked crappy for most of the season.)

On the other hand, whoever transformed Kimberly Locke from the mess she began with should win a medal.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

Yeah, that one song they all sang when they were all in a "formal" black and Kimberly C. with that mini-skirt and stilettos 

She should fire her stylist!

She has a pretty face & great tummy but needs boobs   Also, she doesn't have 1/8 the talent Kelly Clarkson has!!!


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> she doesn't have 1/8 the talent Kelly Clarkson has!!!



Depends on how you define "talent!"


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Depends on how you define "talent!"


You're right... I was referring to her lack of ability to sing "talent"


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You're right... I was referring to her lack of ability to sing "talent"


I would think that she is very "talented" in other, perhaps more important, ways.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

I think I'm having AI withdrawals


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think I'm having AI withdrawals


There's always American Juniors!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

Is that on now???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

I am having withdrawls tooooo Butterfly!!!  

I think Juniors is on now!!!


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 6, 2003)

It came on last Tuesday.  It wasn't as good as AI, but it was pretty damn funny.  The parents were hilarious.  I think a lot of kids will need therapy after that show.

Did you guys hear that Clay's single is beating Ruben's on the charts.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

ohh god it is!??? I haven't heard Rubens on the radio yet


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

me either... didn't even know they were out!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

I heard Clay On 104 the other morning.. but not RUBEN~


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 6, 2003)

I thought the new one was seniors


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohh god it is!??? I haven't heard Rubens on the radio yet


My mistake.  I have heard both of them on the radio here, but the singles are actually released tomorrow.  The story I incorrectly heard was that Clay's song was being requested more on the radio than Ruben's.

Here a story about the launches.

http://www.vh1.com/news/articles/1472331/06052003/studdard_ruben.jhtml


----------

